# T-Gel for 2year old



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi, My 2 year old was perscribed this today and reading the bottle it says don't use on children under 12yrs.

I know the GP perscribe and then the pharmacy didn't questions but just concerned and cant ring them till tomorrow.  

It was given due to itchy scalp and she said dermatitis.  I was also given emilian citraban for the rash on her face.  She said to us for a week and should sort.

Am I ok to use as it's been perscribe?

Kim x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kim,

The T/Gel isn't licensed in under 12's because it hasn't been tested on children in the past. The active ingedient coal tar has been used for skin conditions for many years and has been used in children very successfully. It does contain various preservatives that can cause irritation and skin reactions but unless you know whether your child is allergic to these in particular then it's an unknown and all you can do is treat and see if they are okay with it.

Sorry I've never heard of the other product that you mention   If GP has prescribed these then I would advise to follow their instructions.

Hope LO skin problems clear up soon   
Maz x


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thank you, we have used once and she is itching more  going to take her back to a different Gp today 

Kim xxx


----------

